

NYC Tech Boom: Not Just Mini Silicon Valley East - julien421
http://m.cnbc.com//id/100553792

======
bsg75
Not the first time I have read about this, but I am always curious about the
costs. NYC has some significant tax burdens, and property is difficult to find
and costs are high, correct? Does the professional population density offset
these costs?

 _Disclaimer: I love NY_

